# Hindi/Urdu: laal-bhuubhuuka



## souminwé

This is phrase I bumped into in a dictionary. I thought it was just a Sanskritism at first, but no, apparently it's normal Hindi/Urdu. Is it actually used anymore? I found a few hits on google for the word in Hindi and about 1 in Urdu. 

It seems to refer to being red in the face from anger? Not sure...


----------



## greatbear

It's very much used, though it need not be anger: it could be anything ranging from blushing to fury.


----------



## souminwé

Awesome - this word is the best! Does _bhuubhuuka_ mean anything on its own?


----------



## Qureshpor

souminwé said:


> Awesome - this word is the best! Does _bhuubhuuka_ mean anything on its own?



laal bhabuukaa literally means "red flame".The film "shu3le" could have been called "bhabuuke".

My dictionary gives the meaning of the word "bhabuukaa" as blaze/flame; ablaze/hot/glowing/furious/lovely

Readers of this forum might have heard a famous Ghazal by Insha Jii, which begins..

Insha Jii uTho, ab kuuch karo, is shahr meN jii ko lagaanaa kyaa
vaHshii ko sukuuN se kyaa matlab, jogii ko nagar meN Thikaanaa kyaa

There is also the following couplet..

us ko bhii jalaa, dukhte hu'e man, ik shu3lah laal bhabuukaa ban, 
 yuuN aaNsuu ban bah jaanaa kyaa, yuuN maaTii meN mil jaanaa kyaa

For interested parties, here is the Ghazal in Devanagri

http://www.anubhuti-hindi.org/anjuman/ibneinsha.htm

And here is a link to it in Roman

http://groups.google.com/group/alt....94ea?lnk=gst&q=insha+ji+utho#6f24ae23c43794ea


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> laal bhabuukaa literally means "red flame".The film "shu3le" could have been called "bhabuuke".
> 
> My dictionary gives the meaning of the word "bhabuukaa" as blaze/flame; ablaze/hot/glowing/furious/lovely



Yes, that's the literal meaning. There is also the quite-used verb "bhabhakna", which means to burn, to be ablaze, or sometimes to be smouldering.
(There is also the more often used "dhadakna", with almost the same meaning.)

Also, there's the word "bhabaki", which means a threat often given just for warning (not carried out). I wonder if it's related.


----------



## souminwé

Hmm, now I'm seeing a lot of synonyms. Bhabuuka, shu3l, lapaT. Bhabhakna, jhulasna, dahakna, tapna.

Is there any guide lines for when to use what?


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Yes, that's the literal meaning. There is also the quite-used verb "bhabhakna", which means to burn, to be ablaze, or sometimes to be smouldering.
> (There is also the more often used "dhadakna", with almost the same meaning.)
> 
> Also, there's the word "bhabaki", which means a threat often given just for warning (not carried out). I wonder if it's related.




Yes, "bhabaknaa" means "to burst into flame", "to catch fire", "to fly into a rage".

"bhabkii" (I don't believe it is related to above), is "threat/menaces"

"giidaR bhabkii" "bullying"/"empty threats"..."bhabkii denaa" "to bully/to threaten"
"giidaR bhabkiyoN meN aanaa" is "to feel jittery before a bully"

Is n't "dhaRaknaa" "beating of the heart"?


----------



## Qureshpor

souminwé said:


> Hmm, now I'm seeing a lot of synonyms. Bhabuuka, shu3l, lapaT. Bhabhakna, jhulasna, dahakna, tapna.
> 
> Is there any guide lines for when to use what?



lapaT--apart from "flames", it means "sweet smell"
shu3lah/bhabuukaa--- flame
tapnaa-- to become hot/to glow/to burn with grief
jhulasnaa--to be burnt/scorched/singed


----------



## Qureshpor

souminwé said:


> This is phrase I bumped into in a dictionary. I thought it was just a Sanskritism at first, but no, apparently it's normal Hindi/Urdu. Is it actually used anymore? I found a few hits on google for the word in Hindi and about 1 in Urdu.
> 
> It seems to refer to being red in the face from anger? Not sure...



If you type in Urdu لال بھبوکا in Urdu, you will get 483 hits on google. I would say this word is common in both Urdu and Hindi.


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> Isn't "dhaRaknaa" "beating of the heart"?



Yes, it is; I said "dhadakna" (maybe it is dhadhakna? "d" as in "dariya" or "dh" as in "dhaar": I am not sure if the middle one is "d" or "dh"!)


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> "bhabkii" (I don't believe it is related to above), is "threat/menaces"
> 
> "giidaR bhabkii" "bullying"/"empty threats"..."bhabkii denaa" "to bully/to threaten"
> "giidaR bhabkiyoN meN aanaa" is "to feel jittery before a bully"
> 
> Is n't "dhaRaknaa" "beating of the heart"?



And another word "bhabhak" is haste or awe, depending on context: e.g. an advice like "bhabhak mein aa ke koi kam mat karna".


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Yes, it is; I said "dhadakna" (maybe it is dhadhakna? "d" as in "dariya" or "dh" as in "dhaar": I am not sure if the middle one is "d" or "dh"!)




Apologies, my misunderstanding.

H دهدهکنا धधकना _dhadhaknā_ [_dhadhak˚_ = Prk.  दद्धक्क(इ), or दद्धक्के(इ), fr. S. दग्ध (p.p. of rt. दह्)+कृ], v.n. To burn fiercely, to blaze, to flare.


----------



## Faylasoof

Just to add a few points.

As Platts says:

H بهبهوکا भभूका bhabhūkā [S. वाष्प+उक?], adj. Flaming, blazing, ablaze; red (as a live coal); white, shining, bright, glowing, refulgent, splendid, beautiful;—s.m. Blaze, flame; explosion:—*bhabhūkā honā*, v.n. *To turn red (or livid) with rage.*


_*laal bhabuukaa*_ is more emphatic and we use *laal bhabuukaa honaa * in much the same sense as *aag baguulaa hona*!


Also, both _bhab*h*aknaa_ and _bhabaknaa_ are correct (and both used):

H بهبهکنا भभकना _bhabhaknā_, v.n.= _bhabaknā_,


… and _bhabhaknaa _(_bhabaknaa_) / _bhabkaa_ / _bhabkaanaa_ etc. etc. are all listed here – and we use them all!


We also use _bhabak_ - an interesting word because it pertains to _sudden / forced action of certain things, whether they be  flame, water, steam_,_ smell _etc.

H بهبك भबक bhabak [S. वाष्प+कः], s.f. Sudden bursting forth of flame, or steam, &c.; forcible expulsion of water from a fountain or pipe; sudden emission of stench or offensive smell.


 Related of course to _bhabkaa_. Also very common.


----------



## JaiHind

Manya sadasyon ke ullekh se ye prakat hota hai ki nimn shabd Sanskrit se aye hain: 

भभूका bhabhūkā [S. वाष्प+उक?]
भबक bhabak [S. वाष्प+कः]
धधकना _dhadhaknā_ [_dhadhak˚_ = Prk. दद्धक्क(इ), or दद्धक्के(इ), fr. S. दग्ध (p.p. of rt. दह्)+कृ]

To manya sadasya, jo Urdu/Arabi se jude hain, kya woh swikar karenge ki ye shabd Urdu me hain, aur Sanskrit se aye hain, jaise ki kai aur shabd Urdu me Sanskrit se aye hain?


----------



## greatbear

Faylasoof said:


> _*laal bhabuukaa*_ is more emphatic and we use *laal bhabuukaa honaa * in much the same sense as *aag baguulaa hona*!



There is also "baguulaa"? I had always heard "aag babuulaa" till now! Thanks for reminding of this one though, had got lost from my memory.


----------



## Faylasoof

greatbear said:


> There is also "baguulaa"? I had always heard "aag babuulaa" till now! Thanks for reminding of this one though, had got lost from my memory.


 Yes, both are used but in our family (and amongst _lakhnavi_ Urduphones generally) I've mostly heard _baguulaa_. Just variations of the same:

H ببولا बबूला _babūlā_ [S. वातूलः, or वात+गुल्म], s.m.  Whirlwind (syn. _bagūlā_). -- Platts (More here).

Of course in Urdu not only do we use these, as in everyday Hindi, but we also use _*girdbaad*_ (= whirlwind). However, _babuulaa / baguulaa_ are much more commonly used as evidenced by the almost equal frequency of using the expression _*aag baguulaa*_ as using _*laal bhab(h)uukaa*_ - at least in our home and those from similar background. We hardly use _girdbaad_, either in expressionss like these or by itself!


----------



## Faylasoof

JaiHind said:


> Manya sadasyon ke ullekh se ye prakat hota hai ki nimn shabd Sanskrit se aye hain:
> 
> भभूका bhabhūkā [S. वाष्प+उक?]
> भबक bhabak [S. वाष्प+कः]
> धधकना _dhadhaknā_ [_dhadhak˚_ = Prk. दद्धक्क(इ), or दद्धक्के(इ), fr. S. दग्ध (p.p. of rt. दह्)+कृ]
> 
> To manya sadasya, jo Urdu/Arabi se jude hain, kya woh swikar karenge ki ye shabd Urdu me hain, aur Sanskrit se aye hain, jaise ki kai aur shabd Urdu me Sanskrit se aye hain?


 Just to clarify, _as has been done many times before in this forum_, Urduphones would be the first to admit that these and many other words we use in Urdu daily have come from Sanskrit and others from Prakrit, as have many others that have come from Persian and Arabic; not to mention Turkish, Portuguese / French and of course English. _We don not have any issue here_!

The above words you mention are indeed used in Urdu and are listed here - a well respected lexicon that we all rely on. BTW, S =  Sanskrit, in case you wondered.


----------



## souminwé

QURESHPOR said:


> If you type in Urdu لال بھبوکا in Urdu, you will get 483 hits on google. I would say this word is common in both Urdu and Hindi.



My mistake, I was searching بھوبھوکا , which accordingly pulled up little. 
Urdu dictionaries can be a little misleading about usage as well, however - a lot of words like _bhabuuka_ get labelled "of Hindi origin" and I have no idea what to make of that. The entry on urduencyclopedia.org says:

اصلاً سنسکرت زبان کے اسم "واشپ اُک" سے ماخوذ ہے تاہم *امکان ہے کہ ہندی زبان سے ماخوذ اسم ہے*
(_Aslan Sanskrit zabaan ke ism "vaashpuk" se maaxuuz hai, taaham imkaan hai kih Hindi zabaan se maaxuuz ism hai_)

Though I suppose it's logical to assume that any Sanskrit _derivations_ used in Hindi are used in Urdu.


----------



## Qureshpor

souminwé said:


> My mistake, I was searching بھوبھوکا , which accordingly pulled up little.
> Urdu dictionaries can be a little misleading about usage as well, however - a lot of words like _bhabuuka_ get labelled "of Hindi origin" and I have no idea what to make of that.



Urdu's biggest portion of vocabulary, that is to say its bread and butter, is made up of khaRii bolii, just like Modern Hindi. Then we have the Persio-Arabic element. The remaining components, Turkish, Portuguese, English etc are relatively small. Urdu dictionaries normally give word derivations as Hindi for words which have their origins in khaRii bolii. Please note that the word Hindi itself is of Persian origins, Hind being India and Hindi the people of India as well as the generic term for the language spoken by inhabitants of India...in contrast to Persian, Turkish or Arabic etc. 

vuh jo ham meN tum meN qaraar thaa, tumheN yaad ho kih nah yaad ho
vahii ya3nii va3dah nibaah kaa, tumheN yaad ho kih nah yaad ho

vuh na'e gile vuh shikaayateN vuh maze maze kii HikaayateN
vuh har ik baat pih ruuThnaa tumheN yaad ho kih nah yaad ho

jise aap ginte the aashnaa, jise aap kahte the baa-vafaa
maiN vahii huuN Mu'min-i-mubtilaa, tumheN yaad ho kih nah yaad ho

(Momin Khan Momin born Delhi 1800-1851)

qaraar, ya3nii, va3dah, shikaayat, Hikaayat, vafaa, mubtilaa (Arabic)
yaad, gilah, mazah, aashnaa, baa (Persian)


----------

